# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  mania prześladowcza?

## Miley

Witam! Mam 17 lat i martwię się o trochę o moją mamę. Chodzi w tym między innymi o moją babcię. Ma 70 lat i od kilku lat dziwnie się zachowuje. Wszędzie węszy spisek i o swoje problemy obwinia moją mamę. Potrafi nawet do niej zadzwonić i wrzeszczeć na nią za to, że zapomniała wykupić sobie receptę albo że zapomniała czegoś kupić. Wtedy cały dzień wydzwania do mojej mamy, a kiedy moja mama odbiera to się rozłącza, mówiąc później, że niby chciała zadzwonić do kogoś innego. A na drugi dzień zachowuje się jakby nic się nie stało. Rozmawia ze wszystkimi normalnie i w ogóle. Ostatnio miała miejsce taka sytuacja, że gdy moja babcia przyjechała do nas z wizytą, to się trochę moja mama posprzeczała z moim bratem. Nie że od razu się pokłócili, tylko takie trochę nieporozumienie wyszło, bo mój brat zapomniał że ma iść na zakupy rano, a się umówił z kolegą i ustalał z moją mamą, akurat przy babci, jak ma załatwić żeby mógł wyjść do kolegi i zrobić od razu zakupy. I jak mój brat wyszedł, to moja babcia od razu zaczęła wrzeszczeć na moją mamę, że niby zabrania swoim dzieciom wszystkiego, że zabrania im żyć własnym życiem, że muszą załatwiać jej zachcianki, zaczęła ją wyzywać od różnych wulgarnych słów itp. Moja mama nie miała odwagi się jej postawić. Gdy moja babcia wyszła z domu obrażona na cały świat, moja mama dosłownie wpadła w histerię. Zaczęła płakać i miałam wrażenie że odechciało jej się żyć. Nigdy jej tak załamanej nie widziałam. Dzisiaj miała miejsce podobna sytuacja. Moja babcia zadzwoniła do mojej mamyi ją poprosiła żeby jej załatwiła jakąś kartę na tańsze zakupy czy coś w tym stylu. Mama zadzwoniła tam, gdzie się to załatwia i oczywiście jak to w takich sprawach włączyła się sekretarka itd. Po jakimś czasie zadzwoniła moja babcia i zaczęła wrzeszczeć znowu na moją mamę, czemu jej nie załatwiła tej karty. Mama wytłumaczyła jej na spokojnie (byłam przy tej rozmowie więc wszystko wiem co się działo i słyszałam jak moja babcia się darła przez telefon) że ona musi tam zadzwonić i będą ją prosić o jej dane osobowe i że najpierw włączy się sekretarka. Babcia zaczęła na nią krzyczeć, że nie będzie z żadną sekretarką rozmawiać i znowu zaczęła wyzywać moją mamę, jakby to była jej wina. Po godzinie znowu zadzwoniła i mówiła tak jakby się nic nie stało. Nie mam pojęcia czy to z powodu jej wieku, czy zapadła na jakąś psychozę czy coś, nie mam pojęcia... Prosiłabym o jakąś radę czy jakąkolwiek pomoc. Martwię się zarówno o mamę (bo ma problemy ze zdrowiem, ostatnio miała bardzo poważną operację i taki stres nie jest dla niej raczej wskazany) jak i babcię (bo się boję że w końcu jej się coś stanie przez jej dziwne urojenia i szaleństwa). Proszę o w miarę szybki kontakt.

----------


## Krzysztof

To, o czym piszesz to nie mania prześladowcza, a urojenia prześladowcze. Objaw ten może występować jako jedyny tworząc tak zwaną paranoję, u osoby starszej towarzyszyć zaczynającemu się procesowi otępiennemu (najczęściej chorobie Alzheimera), u osób młodszych bywa pierwszym objawem schizofrenii, ale to w przypadku osób starszych jest właściwie niemożliwe. W takiej sytuacji najlepiej by osobą chorą zajął się lekarz psychiatra. Pozdrawiam

----------

